# The Arora Report / Other Trading Services: Thoughts?



## AlexInvestSavvy (Oct 13, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone has experience with The Arora Report or other trading services, and what your opinion is? Do you think it is suitable for a less experienced trader/investor?...


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

What's suitable for a less experienced investor (and more experienced investors, as well) is to buy an asset allocation fund such as VBAL, VGRO, or VEQT (depending on risk appetite). 

If trading services were as good as they say they are, they wouldn't need to sell their tips. They could just trade and become rich.


----------



## AlexInvestSavvy (Oct 13, 2020)

Good point.
Seeing as no service subscribers have weighed in, I'm guessing they're not popular ;-)
Nice trio. Even the three of them could be a nice combo (for those who don't pay commission). The newness factor shies me off a little, as a novice investor (that they haven't been around a long time), but other than that they look pretty solid.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I do look up Norm Rothery's NDIR site to look at the screens he posts as ideas. I have not subscribed though.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Stock gumshoe might rate them? Though rating is based on reviews of subscribers though anyone can wright a review so are all the reviews legit?

In the United States Hulbert Financial was the gold standard that rated track records of financial market letters & services though stopped publishing. A lot of the market letters they tracked are still around. Maybe you could find some copies of some of their recent work or google top market timer in stocks, bonds, gold Hulbert Digest & some of the top market timers over the years will post their track record.

I subscribe to Elliott wave international global market & pro stock service ( Robert Kelly) as well as Arch Crawford news letter. Very happy with both services as they fit my method, gives me an edge & fits my personality. Though finding a method that fits your personality & gives you an edge is like trying to find a custom made ski boot that fits your foot perfectly & allows you to ski in control.

You will never find a perfect system that is never wrong though you can find a method that will put more money in your pocket then is left on the table. Warning the game is against you it takes a lot of money to keep the market well oiled. You are playing against some of the smartest most powerful corrupt men in the world.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Valueline, which I can access at my library, is also another screen service I use for ideas


----------



## AlexInvestSavvy (Oct 13, 2020)

Sorry for the delay, work/family sidetracked me for a few days (it’s a catch 22; need to work to earn funds to invest, but no time to invest them! ; -)))) I might be better with longer positions ; -)

These are great suggestions, guys, I really appreciate this. I realize I was only aware of a fraction of what’s out there (I’d imagine it can be overwhelming sometimes! ; -) I’ve been a fan of the free newsletters from Stockchase (CDN site I believe) and the Arora Report, and (believe it or not), the education-geared Share Navigator from Ireland, which is a good/friendly resource for newbies learning the ropes of the market (free courseware, how to do research...), from the short time I’ve been trading. I’m not sure if it’s worth the paid services but I may take a free trial at some point.

The NDIR site screens seem very well-organized and clear. Stock Gumshoe, wow! A newsletter of newsletters! They did rate Arora Report. Not well though! ; -) All the others look good, too (have joined mailing lists). It’s nice to have at least a macro view of the markets and micro details for those who want to go further… I got Value Line through my library, as well!


----------

